# Night-light Lamp



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Another gift for the new nephew. :happy:

Just finished wiring up the two-way socket on this little guy. The socket switch toggles from OFF-BULB-BOTH-NIGHTLIGHT. The plans came from Wood Magazine, not sure the issue though. I bought just the lamp plans from their on-line store.

First time cutting stuff out with a scroll saw (well a powered one). Fun! The panels are 1/8" baltic birch. Sanded and then glued on the rice paper as a diffuser. There is also an acrylic panel in front to protect the rice paper.

4-1/2W night-light bulb inside now. I'm letting it "cook" for a couple hours to see how warm the whole thing gets. Shouldn't be too bad. It might tolerate a 7W bulb but starting small first.

The plans call for the feet and cap balls to be painted red and blue and the large ball on the lamp column white. I'll probably get that done this weekend.

Need to find an appropriate shade, the one I normally wear on my head is too large for this lamp. :yes4::haha:


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Very nice project looks like you have mastered the scroll saw already well done!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Rob that is special to be sure and very good work!! That us delicate to say the least and so well done.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

*dang JPG compression*

I just looked at my own post and wow, did the JPG compression ever do a number on those pictures. The edges of the scroll work are much smoother than the pictures suggest.

This one I left a little higher resolution before posting, hope it is a better representation.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Rob, 

the lamp looks great.

i have a question. sometimes around here its a little difficult to find some materials. where did you get the 1/8 baltic birch and what size sheets does it come in. sometime i may have a need for some and like to have an idea where to find it.

thanks and once again very nice job!


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Hobby shops carry 1/8". I used to build RC model boats and was a regular customer of those stores.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks Mike,

if i hang around here long enough im gonna get half smart, lol
Mike, what size pieces could you buy?


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

nice looking lamp I came across this plan my self in the mag I didn't much like it until I saw yours. Ill have to give it a go soon, thanks for the eye opener..


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Lucky nephew.


----------



## Barry99 (Feb 10, 2009)

Fantastic job.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

levon said:


> hi Rob,
> 
> the lamp looks great.
> 
> ...


I happened to pick mine up at my "local" (only a 35 minute drive one way) Woodcraft store. These were $1.50 each and measure 12" on a side. This particular store also had some 12x12 blanks of red-oak venered MDF in 1/8" thick too. Those were only $0.99 each. I almost got some but then thought, wait, if they are so great why is the pile so big and the pieces marked so cheap...:wacko:

Cut like butta, the BB did! :dirol:

I'm pretty sure I've seen BB plywood in small pieces (smaller than 12x12 even) at Hobby Lobby and / or Michaels. I just was at the Woodcraft store to pick up the sweep chisels I needed to finish the carving and decided to look around for scroll saw blades (found 'em) and check their price on baltic birch ply.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Barry99 said:


> Fantastic job.


Thanks all! This was a fun little project. The hardest part so far has been finding the dog-gone shade! :blink: Target, Wal-Mart, JC Penny's, Kohls, Bed Bath & Beyond, Michaels, Hobby Lobby, TJ Maxx, World Market and Home Depot (they have a lighting center at the local one). The only place I didn't go after work today was the one and only chandeller and custom lighting shop in town. They closed at 5pm before I could get there. I'll try there tomorrow. 

After that it's back to the internet. I started looking at Amazon.com but good grief, do you know how many hits you get with "blue lampshade"!?! :jester:

If anyone is looking for the plans : Wood Magazine, September 2001 or you can get the plan and patterns from
http://www.woodstore.net/storybooklamp.html


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks Rob,

i have a son in Atlanta, 3 hours away . when we do get up there to see him, were always in a rush. they have a woodcraft, rockler, peachtree usa , harbor freights and some great hardwood at a couple of lumber companies. most of the time, i go to Macon or Valdosta to a harbor freight and then the big box stores. i have to make a trip to Atlanta soon though!


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm planning to make a HF run tomorrow.  I wanted to pick up a few more of the wooden handscrews and they have just about the best deal going on them. Plus they are right across the parking lot from "Metro Hardwoods" and those guys always have lots of fun things to look at. And buy, did I mention buy?


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

i dont think i ever go to hf that i dont pick up clamps, some of them are always on sale. they also have good prices on holesaws and ive stocked up lately.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hahahahaha

doesnt it seem that looking tends to lead to buying,lol
i have to go to macon tomorrow, i may stop by hf.


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

rwyoung said:


> Thanks all! This was a fun little project. The hardest part so far has been finding the dog-gone shade! :blink: Target, Wal-Mart, JC Penny's, Kohls, Bed Bath & Beyond, Michaels, Hobby Lobby, TJ Maxx, World Market and Home Depot (they have a lighting center at the local one). The only place I didn't go after work today was the one and only chandeller and custom lighting shop in town. They closed at 5pm before I could get there. I'll try there tomorrow.
> 
> After that it's back to the internet. I started looking at Amazon.com but good grief, do you know how many hits you get with "blue lampshade"!?! :jester:
> 
> ...


Rob, Great project and well executed. Thanks for posting the plans. 
It occurs to me, a guy with your skills could make a matching shade that would complete the look. I've used the rice paper for shades and it works well. A close friend married a gal from Tokyo and she has become my supply for Shoji paper. She told me that there is a ceremonial date set where Japanese households remove and replace the paper. Also available, are laminated papers in different styles: eShoji.com: Laminated Shoji Paper


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

westend said:


> Rob, Great project and well executed. Thanks for posting the plans.
> It occurs to me, a guy with your skills could make a matching shade that would complete the look. I've used the rice paper for shades and it works well. A close friend married a gal from Tokyo and she has become my supply for Shoji paper. She told me that there is a ceremonial date set where Japanese households remove and replace the paper. Also available, are laminated papers in different styles: eShoji.com: Laminated Shoji Paper


I did think briefly about making the shade but I ordered a semi-custom shade for about $25 from a local lighting supplier that I think will fill the bill. 

I do have a lot of rice paper left over from making the panels though...


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Ha! That looks great, I really like the characters cut inside the lap sides.


----------

